# Ilya Efimov The Strum!



## Efimov (Sep 13, 2011)

[align=center]*ILYA EFIMOV SOUND PRODUCTION*[/align]
[align=center]*THE STRUM!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]

The Strum is a sample-based fully functional totally next-generation module to imitate guitar musical accompaniment. Using out library you will save a lot of time and money as you will not need to hire a professional guitar player to record the sound.
The Strum will not impose any limitations on your creative work, is easy and convenient in terms of use.
To add guitar accompaniment you will just need to choose the style and press keys on the MIDI-keyboard. You can play simple and complicated chords in any arrangement as convenient to you. The Strum will do everything itself. The library does not know only easy chords; it’s familiar with a great variety of alternating and added tones. Each of 33 chord variations that can be recognized by out instrument has 4 positions. Altogether our library consists of 1584 TABs. If you don’t like any of the TABs you can edit it or create one of your own. Any chord, even the most complicated or fantastic can be created and saved for use inside the library or on your HDD.
Our unique Round Robin Chord system is used in the library. It is a complex system that helps to exclude an exact replica of a strum chord. The attack style, Peak noise variation, velocity of each string and Strum time (the time between attacks of each string during playing the chord) are also changed in a random way The Strum has many styles.
Altogether you can use 320 sells for patterns, 240 of which we made ready for your fast and easy access. You can easily edit any style of create your own. The whole editing process is visualized and easily understandable from the first introduction to our library. Styles, patterns and chords can be saved inside the instrument or separately on your HDD. For easy and fast switching between styles during working process you can chose patterns for your arrangement and compile them into songs.
Apart from the listed above, in our library you can find a variety of interesting options such as Reverb effects, Delay, EQ, Compressor and 20 sells to save you personal settings of those effects: Stereo Double track options that will give you an opportunity to imitate 2 guitars playing, and other settings to adjust the sound and style according to your taste.

acoustic strum - 99 eur
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/shop/agstrumbuy.html
nylon strum - 99 eur
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/shop/ngstrumbuy.html
and NEW BUNDLE  - ACOUSTIC STRUM + NYLON STRUM - 149 EUR 
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/shop/the-strum-bundle.html


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm quite impressed. Looks nice!


----------



## MacQ (Sep 14, 2011)

Really impressive! The only thing I miss is the resonance of an acoustic guitar playing chords. The notes are all being plucked properly, but it sounds as though it's retriggering the strings from a "stopped/muted" state, and I miss that wash of resonance you get on a real guitar. All of the other elements are dead-convincing, except that resonance element. Is there any way to simulate that?

~Stu


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## Ed (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea I like it! but it seems to miss a release sample so it seems to just sound cut off, I think that is what MacQ is talking about.


----------



## Efimov (Sep 14, 2011)

Currently, when you change chords sound characteristic string scratch (You can change setup the scratch also). 
Thank you for your comment, we will take into account your remark and possibly we will add resonance to the update ! Although I think that this is unnecessary.


----------



## mpalenik (Sep 17, 2011)

When you pluck the E string for example, the resonance of the other strings is included in the sample of the E string. Everything should be fairly linear, so for example, plucking the A string + the E string sample should give you all the proper resonances.

The only problem that you'll be running into is the fact that the resonances captured will be the resonances of the open strings, rather than the resonances of the strings with your fingers in position for the chord. But can we actually hear that? I don't know.

It may be more of a release samples issue, as someone else mentioned.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Sep 18, 2011)

Any demos with just guitar coming soon?


----------



## Winslow (Sep 19, 2011)

This is really an amazing library! I own the complete guitar bundle and I like it a lot!!!

But working with the library quite often now I have a few questions:

1) Can the library detect sus4 chords? 

2) How can I play a slow down stroke on the first stroke of the chord? I now I can use Keyswitch E5 for a slow stroke repetition.
The Keyswitch D5 should be the fast up stroke and not a slow down stroke as written in the manual on page 8. Am I right?

3) How can I toggle between up & down strokes from different chords? I know I can play chords legato, but that doesn't seem to work when I play E-Esus4-E.

4) When I go to the chord edit section (to create a sus4 chord) I can't click on the fret board, so I can't move the notes on the different strings. What am I doing wrong here?

But don't get me wrong folks. These are great sounding guitars! You can use the library on a very simple way but you can also dig deep and tweak all the options to your taste!


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## gh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Winslow!

1) Can the library detect sus4 chords?
Of course. The strum detects the following chords:
1 := major
2 := -5
3 := +5
4 := 7
5 := 7(-5)
6 := 7(+5)
7 := maj7
8 := maj7(+5)
9 := 7(-9)
10 := -9(+5)
11 := 7(+9)
12 := +9(+5)
13 := 9
14 := maj9
15 := 6
16 := 6/9
17 := add9
18 := maj13
19 := 13
20 := dim7
21 := sus
22 := 7sus
23 := m
24 := m -5
25 := m7
26 := m +7
27 := m 7(-5)
28 := m +7(-5)
29 := m9
30 := m +7(9)
31 := m6
32 := m6/9
33 := m add9

2) How can I play a slow down stroke on the first stroke of the chord?
There are 2 ways:
a) if *picking mode is disabled:*
Hold the C7 key and play the chord. This chord will be muted. Now use the E5 (down stroke) or F5 (up stroke) keys for the slow strokes.
b) if *picking mode is enabled:*
No chord will sound if you play a chord in the play zone. All you have to do is to use the stroke key you want.

3) How can I toggle between up & down strokes from different chords? I know I can play chords legato, but that doesn't seem to work when I play E-Esus4-E.
If picking mode is disabled, all the chords you play in the chord zone will start with a down stroke. For better control switch picking mode on and use the strum keys.
To play the E- Esus4 - E you need to:
Play the E and the B (the B can be omitted for the major chord but you will need it for the sus4) for the E chord and use the strum key you like. Then add the A to get the Esus4 and use the strum key you like. Then release the A and the B and retrigger the B. If you want the chords to be connected use a sustain pedal.

4) When I go to the chord edit section (to create a sus4 chord) I can't click on the fret board, so I can't move the notes on the different strings. What am I doing wrong here?
Unless you want a custom voicing for the Esus4 you don't need to change anything; it's already there (in 4 variations). Are you sure that you click *between* the frets to add / remove a note?

Cheers
Günter


----------



## Winslow (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Günter,

thanks a lot for your reply!

1) I can't try the software at the moment but I thought 21 := sus is a sus2 chord. But most probably I'm wrong about that. So there is no sus2 chord then or can I add a single note to the sus chord?

2) Ah, C7 that is good to know!

3) The sustain pedal is doing the trick for me. Great!

4) Yes, I'm sure. I click on the first fret and I get a dot on the 11 fret for example. It is not controllable. But - as you said - I never really needed it till now.


Greetings from Salzburg!

Winslow


----------



## gh (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Winslow!

If you still have troubles using the chord edit mode please send me an PM.

Günter


----------



## Efimov (Nov 17, 2011)

The Strum once again available for purchase separately ! 
Save your money when you buy a complete bundle !


----------

